# Dedicated NVIDIA Quadro FX Graphics Card for Workstation :



## rayshatadru (Sep 10, 2008)

*Dedicated NVIDIA Quadro FX Graphics Card for Workstation :*

Can you please suggest some Latest PCI Express 2.0 x16 slot-supporting(in Latest Motherboards- till September 2008 " *Dedicated(must be) Graphics Cards" from NVIDIA Quadro FX Series*.

*# The Purpose :*
The use of Graphics card is for - accelerate *CAD (Computer-Aided Design)* and *DCC (digital content creation)*, and the cards usually for The Workstations, High Definition Jobs like - Animation,Particles,Dynamics,Rendering,Video Editing,Compositing,Photo Editing etc. purposes. 

*# My Budget :*
The budget is between Rs.8,000(INR) - Rs.15,000(INR) 

Kindly Note :
If possible, do plz. mention the required Memory of the NVIDIA Quadro FX Graphics Card for such high end applications based on CAD,DCC jobs,within the budget mentioned above.

waiting for your valuable advises.
_______________________
______________________________________


----------



## ECE0105 (Sep 10, 2008)

I am not really sure if you can get the Quadro cards in that budget...


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 10, 2008)

rayshatadru said:


> *Dedicated NVIDIA Quadro FX Graphics Card for Workstation :*
> 
> Can you please suggest some Latest PCI Express 2.0 x16 slot-supporting(in Latest Motherboards- till September 2008 " *Dedicated(must be) Graphics Cards" from NVIDIA Quadro FX Series*.
> 
> ...



there are four cards that are available in ur price range - 3 of them are entry and one is mid range ....
mid range-

 1.nVidia Quadro FX560(128MB) at the price of 10,138+4% VAT+ shipping=10,700/-
link - *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=2803

2.nVidia QuadroFX570(256MB)at the price of 9625 +4%VAT+shipping=10,200/-
link - *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=2802

3.nVidia Quadro FX 370(256MB,64bit)at the price of about 7500/-
link - *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=2804

3.nVidia Quadro Fx1500(256MB) at the price of 17,528+4%VAT+shipping=18,400/-
link- *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=2801

now i really don't know what exactly u are going to do with it...so i can't suggest ..but obviously mid range one is better...

unless and untill u tell us what exactly u are going to do its difficult to guide u out here ....choose the one card according to ur needs here it should help ...and get back to us ...if u need any help ...

*www.nvidia.com/object/IO_11761.html

out of personal curiosity what are u going to do with this card and ASUS P5Q deluxe mobo...


----------

